# Pulstar Third Brake Lite



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anyone come with a conversioin kit to make the third brake lite Pulsates when braking. Saw a 2006 Corvette last week that had it, looked at though that might make a great addition when it comes to a nice safety feature.
kicks06
Dallas, Ga


----------



## cruzingratiot (Jan 1, 2009)

never done it on late model cars
but on my 91 chev and other cars
just buy a 2 prong flasher ( electronic start flashing faster)
and wire it in one of the lines
Paul Jug


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

and make sure it won't make your car illegal in your state...
Bill


----------

